
How to F*k with your friend using WordPress, Facebook ads, and $36.52 - danielrlambert
http://www.plushrepublic.com/whats-trending/fk-friend-using-wordpress-facebook-ads-36-52/
======
dwringer
A harmless example of technology with potentially devastating potential, that
it's hard to imagine is not being used to such ends as we speak.

~~~
danielrlambert
Agreed, this was done in good spirit, but can easily be taken advantage of. I
guess that's the nature of the internet.

